# Ladies in yoga pants



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm not sure who set this trend, but it's one that's been going on for years now and one that my eyes seem to have developed a love-hate relationship with

:









Really a man may start the week as a perfect gentleman, pray to the virgin mary and have the greatest intentions to help make the world a better place. Then through the course of the week after seeing thong after thong, in see through pants, so many bums jiggle and thighs shuffle that come friday morning suddenly all you can think about is sex.

Now, just for the record, i'm not trying to demean women over something that they're likely quite oblivious to. I do believe genders think about certain stuff very differently. So whilst they might just be innocently following a fashion trend, it has a very different effects on the minds of guys.

It's worse when you're sitting on a seat minding your own business on a busy but quite tram, on your way to study, then along comes one of these bunnies swaying her hips from side to side, and with each motion you could see each ass cheek jiggle in slow motion and she doesn't find space anywhere else on one side, so comes and stand right next to you with her ass inches from your face, wearing pants so tight, you could see all in high def.

Then you have to sit for two stops extra than where you have to get off cause it refused to go down :cursing: That's the most annoying part.

Marketers know sex sells, but this overkill.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Yoga pants are the best inventions EVER!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Never looks like that in the pic though, does it. I can walk around town and the majority of yoga pants are being rocked by whales.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

The L Man said:


> Never looks like that in the pic though, does it. I can walk around town and the majority of yoga pants are being rocked by whales.


Where do you live? I need to add it to my list of no-go areas.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

if god made anything nicer than a womans butt,he kept it for himself


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yoga pants are the best inventions EVER!!


Yeah and even better, when the birds bent over.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Yeah and even better, when the birds bent over.


I don't see how little feathery friends are related to yoga pants!! Lol but what ever floats your boat! Lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> I don't see how little feathery friends are related to yoga pants!! Lol but what ever floats your boat! Lol


There's only 2 things in this life, sex and money.

Would like to add a 3rd and say happiness, but that may be pushing it a little.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> There's only 2 things in this life, sex and money.
> 
> Would like to add a 3rd and say happiness, but that may be pushing it a little.


That's not completely true

Sex, money and headaches.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll just leave these here


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's not completely true
> 
> Sex, money and headaches.


Ah the headache, my misses don't beat around the bush with that old pony, she's straight to the point.

Up yours.

Interpretations a funny old game


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Ah the headache, my misses don't beat around the bush with that old pony, she's straight to the point.
> 
> Up yours.
> 
> Interpretations a funny old game


Hahaha love it!! I proceed to fall asleep as quickly as possible


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

if a lass is wearing yoga pants and really tried to show it off then talk to her or have a peek, she aint shy clearly :whistling:

have to say though, ive seen some yoga pants where the pants are clearly doing a **** lot more stretching than the person wearing them :/


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

Cute and with an AR15


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> Cute and with an AR15
> 
> View attachment 147532


This ones better though


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahaha love it!! I proceed to fall asleep as quickly as possible


Really, mind boggles


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Never looks like that in the pic though, does it. I can walk around town and the majority of yoga pants are being rocked by whales.


majority of the time yes. but you do get winners. saw one today and i swear to god they looked like butt implants.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

harryalmighty said:


> majority of the time yes. but you do get winners. saw one today and i swear to god they looked like butt implants.


did you talk to her? ask for her number?

aint a win then xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> did you talk to her? ask for her number?
> 
> aint a win then xx


Ask for her number, are you ****ing kidding, I have to fight tooth and nail, with my misses.

Saw this bird in the gym on wed, Jesus Christ, she looked like she ascended from heaven, fit as fuk and wearing the tightest pants I'd ever seen.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lokken said:


> I'm not sure who set this trend, but it's one that's been going on for years now and one that my eyes seem to have developed a love-hate relationship with
> 
> :
> 
> ...


She doesn't squat.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yoga pants are the best inventions EVER!!


Ohhhhh yeah? Whys that? 



The L Man said:


> Never looks like that in the pic though, does it. I can walk around town and the majority of yoga pants are being rocked by whales.


This.



Theorist said:


> I'll just leave these here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO^


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Ohhhhh yeah? Whys that?
> 
> This.
> 
> NO^


  because!!!!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> View attachment 147541


There not proper yoga pants


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> There not proper yoga pants


Can't tell if she's stretching her hamstrings or reaching for a snack just out of the frame...


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Can't tell if she's stretching her hamstrings or reaching for a snack just out of the frame...


Pmsl!! She's a woman she's doing both


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Pmsl!! She's a woman she's doing both


Ahhhh of course! Multi tasking. Women are great at that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Really, mind boggles


She takes my cock in a sock picture to bed for some intimate privacy then rolls over and sleeps in time for her fella to stroll upstairs :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> She takes my cock in a sock picture to bed for some intimate privacy then rolls over and sleeps in time for her fella to stroll upstairs :lol:


You can't say things like that lol!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> You can't say things like that lol!!


But it's true


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> But it's true


No it's not


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I get this in.my.gym women doing.squats laying leg curls etc test,tren and these leggings are asking.for trouble!!! Fed up of walking round the gym with my c0ck more pump than the muscle i been training!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

ewen said:


> She takes my cock in a sock picture to bed for some intimate privacy then rolls over and sleeps in time for her fella to stroll upstairs :lol:


Cu^t


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

This thread has my blessing.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mey said:


> This thread has my blessing.


Any selfies raising awareness to the awesomeness of Yoga Pants have my blessing too.


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

My new favourite thread,


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Lokken said:


> :


Those aren't yoga pants.

They're sh1te quality primarni leggings.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm confused?.i wear these and I don't class Them as yoga pants I thought more leggings :confused1:


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

They're not the same thing? :s Oh, I thought anything butt hugging were classed as yoga pants.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Don't care which they are leggings or yoga pants, they get my blood boiling..!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lokken said:


> They're not the same thing? :s Oh, I thought anything butt hugging were classed as yoga pants.


Noooooo yoga pants are less tight really..ya know so in yoga class they can bennnnnnnnd and reeeeeeach and streeeeeeetch


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

much love


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

You can't beat a girl with nice legs and 4rse in tight leggings :innocent:


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

All I can say to the pics is OMG! Sorry but that's it lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lotte said:


> Those aren't yoga pants.
> 
> They're sh1te quality primarni leggings.


Exactly what i was thinking.

I know quite a few birds that do yoga, including my bird, my sister and a mate who is an instructor and they all wear these things:


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> This ones better though
> 
> View attachment 147533


Now I'm goin to take pics of mine.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm confused?.i wear these and I don't class Them as yoga pants I thought more leggings :confused1:


For example. . . .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I shouldn't have loaded this thread up. Wan.k no. 4 coming up!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Now I'm goin to take pics of mine.


I luuuuuurv that! :bounce:


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I luuuuuurv that! :bounce:


I walked into that one.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

I MEEEANT my AR.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> View attachment 150870
> 
> 
> I MEEEANT my AR.


More more Gary lol.....


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> More more Gary lol.....


What's up with comp photos? Didn't you comp???

Your turn


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> What's up with comp photos? Didn't you comp???
> 
> Your turn


In my album


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

BEAST said:


> View attachment 150864


She got it going on! I'm talking down town!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

obviously a bit of a fetish for some


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2014)

If yoga pants didn't exist then I wouldn't!


----------



## citius66 (Jan 30, 2014)

Couple of good lookin ladies hit the gym in those tight ones around 6-7 pm...entire freakin gym is packed in 10ft X 10ft doing their 1rep max...rest of the 15000 sq ft of space all mine! haha


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

They get my vote. Only thing is can't keep my mind on my training when their all strutting around the gym. Lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Oooh, yoga pants...


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Theorist said:


> I'll just leave these here


Solid post


----------

